# Anyone watching Season 3 of Mind of a Chef?



## knyfeknerd (Oct 22, 2014)

Unfortunately, I don't think my local PBS station will start broadcasting it for at least another year, but I have a "source" and recently procured the first four episodes. It seems a little lame to me that they offered the entire new season up for sale before the show even aired! Cash is king!
Anyway, I like Chef Edward Lee. I've seen the first 2 episodes and have enjoyed it so far. He's a good host/feature chef for the series. He does a good job at waxing poetic about food and the life.
Can someone please tell me what knife they're using during episode 2 with Paul Qui in Houston? It looks like a carbon Meiji Kramer to me, but I can't get a good look!

Would love to hear what you guys/gals think about the new season.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 22, 2014)

I've enjoyed all 3 seasons so far. Each of the featured chef's has been an interesting change from the last...I really liked the guy with the meat/grain tattoos though. Of course, he was a good southern boy


----------



## brianh (Oct 23, 2014)

Wish my local pbs had it.  Have to wait until its on netflix. I liked Chang, though I can't think of him the same after what he did to Son. Really liked Brock, Bloomfield kinda ground the show to a halt for me.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 23, 2014)

***?! What did he do to Son?


----------



## brianh (Oct 23, 2014)

Let me find the thread where Son explained it.


----------



## brianh (Oct 23, 2014)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/10616-The-Mind-of-a-Chef?highlight=Chang


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 23, 2014)

I remember this. Just not that Chang was the D-Bag. How disappointing.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah the April Bloomfield stuff was pretty boring.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 23, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Yeah the April Bloomfield stuff was pretty boring.



Definitely the weakest of the lot. I still liked her though.


----------



## brianh (Oct 23, 2014)

If you read Momofuku there's actually a section where Chang says he was trying to enlist chefs from around the country.


----------



## split0101 (Oct 25, 2014)

I am enjoying this year. Its nice to watch a show about a chef without some crazy spin or rock n' roll glamor.


----------



## larrybard (Oct 25, 2014)

About to watch it for the first time in 5 minutes. On local PBS station; Episode 4: Louisville. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## daveb (Oct 26, 2014)

Am now. Caught Season 1, liked it but wondered if Chang was/is always hammered? Local PBS did not air season 2. Saw Kentucky Episode (Season 3?) 2day. I want ham.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 26, 2014)

brianh said:


> Wish my local pbs had it.  Have to wait until its on netflix. I liked Chang, though I can't think of him the same after what he did to Son. Really liked Brock, Bloomfield kinda ground the show to a halt for me.





knyfeknerd said:


> Yeah the April Bloomfield stuff was pretty boring.



Damn, really? I liked Bloomfield alot actually. Brock does some nice things, but my least favorite episodes were usually the ones where he travels.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 26, 2014)

labor of love said:


> Damn, really? I liked Bloomfield alot actually. Brock does some nice things, but my least favorite episodes were usually the ones where he travels.



April's a great chef, but most of her spots were so basic/pedestrian. Maybe my watching 5 seasons of The F Word got me a little over-saturated on the whole English(which I love) food thing. It was just all things I'm personally already familiar with. I usually look to M.O.C. for education more than entertainment, her spots were lacking on both.


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 26, 2014)

split0101 said:


> I am enjoying this year. Its nice to watch a show about a chef without some crazy spin or rock n' roll glamor.



I feel like Chang, Brock, et all have a decent amount of this going on. It not quite the new food network show, but I still get a lot of externs with 30k in debt thinking they are going to travel like the show.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 26, 2014)

brianh said:


> Wish my local pbs had it.  Have to wait until its on netflix. I liked Chang, though I can't think of him the same after what he did to Son. Really liked Brock, Bloomfield kinda ground the show to a halt for me.





knyfeknerd said:


> It was just all things I'm personally already familiar with. I usually look to M.O.C. for education more than entertainment, her spots were lacking on both.



I felt the same way about Brock. Besides Harold Mcgee's appearances there werent really any educational moments in his episodes. But that probably has more to do with my background. He was still extremely entertaining.


----------



## orangehero (Oct 27, 2014)

Season 1 was interesting but appeared to be organized and edited by someone smoking way too much weed. I started season 2 but could not get into it, just not as interesting and the material was stretched out to fill the time.


----------



## JDA_NC (Oct 27, 2014)

labor of love said:


> I felt the same way about Brock. Besides Harold Mcgee's appearances there werent really any educational moments in his episodes. But that probably has more to do with my background. He was still extremely entertaining.



I think he (Sean Brock) did a great job.

He ticks a lot of the boxes for 'celebrity chef' these days (like David Chang), but I don't think it could happen to a better person. He has put his time in and deserves to reap the rewards... IMO. I've been following his career for a long time and think it's really well deserved (especially compared to a lot of the clowns you see in food television). I respect what he does and what he stands for.

I enjoyed watching his episodes more than Season 1 or the April Bloomfield ones. I haven't seen Season 3 yet though.


----------

